# Canadian Park Pass



## talkamotta (Jan 3, 2011)

I thought I would try early.  We are going to Banff/Jasper/Yoho begining the 28th of July and staying for about 3 weeks.  Is anyone out there going to Canada and buying a parks pass and would like to go in halfs with me?


----------



## Meow (Jan 3, 2011)

Parks Canada runs on a tight budget.  There is not usually enough funds to adequately maintain and repair all the hiking trails each year.  If you want to visit our beautiful parks we expect you to pay your fair share and not look for ways to beat the system.


----------



## GregD (Jan 5, 2011)

Meow said:


> Parks Canada runs on a tight budget.  There is not usually enough funds to adequately maintain and repair all the hiking trails each year.  If you want to visit our beautiful parks we expect you to pay your fair share and not look for ways to beat the system.




X2 I think they call that theft!


----------



## talkamotta (Jan 5, 2011)

Ok

Two years ago I bought one of the Canadian Parks passes paid the $135 and went to 4 parks. Yoho, Kootenay, Banff and Jasper.  No problem. 

You are correct in saying that the parks are well maintained.  They do a wonderful job. Its a beautiful country and the people are sweethearts and very proud.  *If no one wanted to go in halfs with me I would be more than fine to pay the whole amount. * Ive done it the last 4 times Ive gone to Canada. One time I just drove through Banff and Jasper and spent most of my time in Edmonton visiting friends.  That trip was rather pricey and I thought there might be someone else out there that was spending a short time and it would help them out.  

This year I will proably just spend the whole time in Banff. One park. We started adding up the cost of gas and decided to concentrate on one area.  Most people that live in Canada, specifically Alberta, do the same as what I do in the US. They spend alot of thier time in thier own National Parks.  Why go very far when you have it all right there?   I buy the US NP pass but I go to more than one park and spend more than 2 weeks.  Last year I went to Hawaii Volcano, many NPs in AZ and UT and Everglades in FL all for my $80. If a Canadian was to drive down to Glacier National Park they could buy a year's pass to that park for $25. 

Im not going to get into an arguement about this.  *You are correct the Canadian NP pass is well deserved. * It all boils down to this; I have a certain amount of money for this trip, I can spend it on a pass, or spend it in a restaurant, grocery store, gas station, renting a canoe, whatever. Im sure that the companies that supply these services also pay taxes and hopefully some of that money goes into the National Park fund.  I will still spend all my allotted money in Canada.

 Everyone tries to stretch thier dollar.  Thats why my friend that sells Subaru sold over 50 cars to Canadians last year.


----------



## Meow (Jan 6, 2011)

Let your conscience be your guide.
(P.S. Not sure what shopping for the best price on a Subaru has to do with it though.)


----------



## CSB (Jan 6, 2011)

I think the point that Talkamotta was trying to make is that many Canadians go south of the border to save money on the Subaru instead of supporting the Canadian economy and buying their car in Canada.

I think the answers to this post could have been put in a friendlier fashion. I can sympathize with trying to save money and occasionally I have done the same sort of thing maybe without thinking about who I may be hurting. 

Talkmotta, I for one appreciate that you have traveled to our country on more than one occasion and hope that you will continue to do so.


----------



## Tacoma (Jan 6, 2011)

CSB I could not have said it better.  Please keep coming to Canda talkamotta!  Hope you find someone to share a pass with.  I'd rather have 2 TUGGER's share a pass than more car rental places reselling them on Kijiji.

Joan


----------



## am1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Canadians are allowed to go south to buy cars.  If  Canadian companies are not competitive then that is their problem.  

People are not allowed to resell/transfer park passes.  If people do that it raises the price for everyone.  

Just because others may resell park passes does not make it right.

Think of the park pass purchase as a donation.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 8, 2011)

When we were in Canada, we met many nice people who had visited our home area and the Great Smokey Mtns Natl Park. We charge NO admission to that park in spite of steep budgetary needs. The taxpayers cover the cost along with a Foundation which does a lot of fund raising. I hope if you visit our area you will donate as you suggest we do when we visit yours.  

Sheila


----------



## am1 (Jan 9, 2011)

sfwilshire said:


> When we were in Canada, we met many nice people who had visited our home area and the Great Smokey Mtns Natl Park. We charge NO admission to that park in spite of steep budgetary needs. The taxpayers cover the cost along with a Foundation which does a lot of fund raising. I hope if you visit our area you will donate as you suggest we do when we visit yours.
> 
> Sheila



That is great your parks are free but not sure what that has to do with people not paying to visit Canadian parks that do charge.


----------



## bobk (Jan 9, 2011)

And what about all our friends from the north who come across the border to clothing shop and wear multiple layers of clothes when they go back home so they don't have to pay duty ( which by the way I have no problem with ).  Lest not judge unless we want to be.


----------



## Meow (Jan 9, 2011)

This discussion has gone off on a tangent.  What started as a discusion on the morality of cheating National Parks out of their rightful visitation fees, it has drifted to the subject of cross border shopping.  Incidently, since NAFTA, goods manufactured in either of the three countries pass duty free across our mutual borders.
Also, there are no admission fees for our Provincial Parks.  this includes Peter Lougheed P.P., Elk Lakes P.P. and the rest of Kananaskis Country - just as spectacular as Banff, Yoho and Kootenay but without the trinket shops and the fast food outlets.


----------



## travel maniac (Jan 9, 2011)

*Sharing with Friends and Family*

There is nothing wrong with sharing a park pass with friends and family.  And Americans are like family to us - we may not agree on every point, but we still have respect and love for each other.

I certainly appreciate Americans visiting - the more they visit us, the more they will realize how similar our countries are even though we may talk funny (eh!) and use funny money (not so funny these days!). :rofl: 

And then we wouldn't have to lie that we still live in igloos! :hysterical:


----------



## am1 (Jan 9, 2011)

bobk said:


> And what about all our friends from the north who come across the border to clothing shop and wear multiple layers of clothes when they go back home so they don't have to pay duty ( which by the way I have no problem with ).  Lest not judge unless we want to be.



I would not think you would have a problem.  Southern Ontario does a lot to support western New York.  Just look at how many Canadians came to for the World Juniors, Sabres and Bill s games, use the airport.  Ask the store owners at Walden Galleria and the oulets how important Canadians are. The Canadians still pay NY state sales tax on their purchases and support US stores.  The tax/duty they avoid would be payable to the Canadian government.  

Parks Canada passes are not to be shared.  Things like this are what cause some governments to require the passes be permanetly attached to car windows in which it was purchased for.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 9, 2011)

Meow said:


> Incidently, since NAFTA, goods manufactured in either of the three countries pass duty free across our mutual borders.



That is not entirely true. That applies to businesses. Duties do apply to Canadians taking goods from the US into Canada when the value exceeds the exemption.

Here is the official regulations:

"Canadians and Residents
•Canadians and residents that have been out of Canada for 48 hours or longer benefit from a special duty rate of 7 percent -- up to $300, except for tobacco products or alcoholic beverages -- in addition to their personal exemption. Personal exemption consists of $50 for a 24-hour absence, $400 for a 48-hour absence or $750 for an absence of seven days or longer. Individuals traveling with goods worth less than these thresholds do not pay any duties."

Most cross border shoppers do not even qualify for the 24 hour exemption of $50.00 so they should play duty on any goods taken back across the border.

Yes, they do wear their new clothing in layers. We did it ourselves when we lived in Vancouver.

I do agree that this has nothing to do with buying passes for the National Parks.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jan 9, 2011)

Meow said:


> This discussion has gone off on a tangent.  *What started as a discusion on the morality of cheating National Parks *out of their rightful visitation fees, it has drifted to the subject of cross border shopping.  Incidently, since NAFTA, goods manufactured in either of the three countries pass duty free across our mutual borders.
> Also, there are no admission fees for our Provincial Parks.  this includes Peter Lougheed P.P., Elk Lakes P.P. and the rest of Kananaskis Country - just as spectacular as Banff, Yoho and Kootenay but without the trinket shops and the fast food outlets.



Well, that wasn't really the _topic_ of this thread. It became the focus of the thread, however, very quickly.

Regardless of what morality each of us practice on a day to day basis on every decision we make, I don't think any person should be acting as the morality police here. None of us are as lily white as we'd like strangers on the internet to believe us to be.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 9, 2011)

When we visited PEI last summer, several of the lodging establishments advertised that they provide Park Passes to renters. We stayed at one of them and they loaned us an annual pass, which we didn't even need because they weren't manning the ticket booths in June. Apparently that doesn't create a problem for them, so it must be an accepted practice.

Sheila


----------

